# GD Tech support heads up.



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

INSERT INTO debuglog VALUES(0,now(),71,,'spent 1320 gold for a 1200 bounty on')
You have an error in your SQL syntax. Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ''spent 1320 gold for a 1200 bounty on')' at line 1


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

That bounty better not be set on me~!!!


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

I would have to make a personal phone call to the Admin or something to get you killed... and then I don't even think he likes me that much.   

If you logged on to the game once in a while...   

I think I send you 600 gold as some hush money... that's all I could transfer... left for today... I have been pumping up the young ones.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

awww thanks *G*  though there's plenty out there that wanna do me in    And yes I got the 'hush money' heheee thanks~!  *hushing now.. hey I am logged on.. oh yeah we're talking in there too .. weirdos us *G*


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

I at least think I am normal.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

your color didn't work.. so normal you are not.. and you call this Normal??


 Centurion Northwoodland says, "Whaacks himseeelf in the nogging with the charm stick, roonni*hic*ng away giggling... oh dense I'd say very dense."


heheeee sowwy.. couldn't resist~!

*waiting for paybacks


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

edit the word "in" from one of the previous posts and you will come nearer to the mark.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *edit the word "in" from one of the previous posts and you will come nearer to the mark. *



D'Oh~!!!!!

hahaaaaaaaa


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

Homer would be proud


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

*still giggling *


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 28, 2003)

Just noticed something .........  Northern why don't you have a post count?    

Dot


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

cuz he's only posted in the Bar and grill.. that's one of the only places on the boards that the post count doesn't count~!!


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

I only posted like ten times... I just renewed my account when I switched to DSL... cause my e-mail address changed. 
Plus I usually keep my mouth shut... but, Tess inspired me...   See the Photo's postings.


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

What a deadly combination.      <aw shucks>


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *What a deadly combination.      <aw shucks> *



and he sends money too ~!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *cuz he's only posted in the Bar and grill.. that's one of the only places on the boards that the post count doesn't count~!! *



I Knew there was a Logical Explaination.  



Thanks Tess

Dot


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, sort of...


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

FYI


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice site I just checked it out.   Although some of the "friends" photo section wouldn't download.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

sort of eh.. *chuckling under my breath.. getting very strange looks from my dog.. *

do tell... 

Dot.. I deny all knowledge cuz I have absolutely no clue .. do you? *G*

the above btw was to Northern.. yeah 

not that part that says Dot.. cuz well he's not Dot.. She's Dulcie.. err.. oh man I did get swatted good with that stupid stick today~!!!


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

First of all... why is your dog reading my posts.   
Secondly... which btw?  I am lost now. 
Thirdly (not a question) but, I am glad I went to her website cause now I know what Dot means. 
Fourthly was dot the name of the little girl on the the Movie Monsters Inc? 
Not a slam... just wanted to know that.  (For Real) 
Fithly... well, I am sure I will have more in a minute.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *First of all... why is your dog reading my posts.   *


* cuz she emulates 'Snoopy' and thinks she's really a cat



			Secondly... which btw?  I am lost now.
		
Click to expand...

I have no clue~!



			Thirdly (not a question) but, I am glad I went to her website cause now I know what Dot means.
		
Click to expand...

well yes.. Dot is Dot's name or nomiker and Dulcie is Dot's nickname and I say Dot is a nickname also.. *my heads gonna explode* 



			Fourthly was dot the name of the little girl on the the Movie Monsters Inc? 
Not a slam... just wanted to know that.  (For Real)
		
Click to expand...

You better ask Dot.. cuz I can't remember.. *whistling off key*



			Fithly... well, I am sure I will have more in a minute.
		
Click to expand...

*Isn't that Fifthly or quadrupley.. or lastly.. yeah that's it.. *waiting patiently.. *like patients are ever patient..~!!  errrrrrrrr


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

Since this is my sixth question... 
Shouldn't it be Sextuply or something... 
And you probably see the whole problem with that!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *Since this is my sixth question...
> Shouldn't it be Sextuply or something...
> And you probably see the whole problem with that! *



Problem?  I see no problem.. *looking most innocently around at my dictionary*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 28, 2003)

Post counts: Not counted in the Bar n Grill.

That error: LOGD has some weird bug that causes errors if part of the user name is in the users title.  PM me who you were trying to set a bounty on and I'll take a closer look at it.

Thanks!


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, I probably would just set those crazy guys off anyhow by setting a bounty.  If you need to know for tech reasons... I would be glad to let you know.  
Otherwise... don't worry be happy.


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

Tess did you ever study Latin in school or college?   In those classes they instruct to pay special attention to the root word.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *Tess did you ever study Latin in school or college?   In those classes they instruct to pay special attention to the root word. *



Northern...... Oh  I don't need to have studied Latin.. *though I had to learn alot when I was in Nursing school* *G* I totally .. Totally understand~!!

btw.. (secondary Btw* I sent you a PM)


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

Ut oh, now I am gonna have to remember how to retrieve that.... 
Scratches his head... 
Wonders if the dog is still staring?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

nah all ya gotta do is go out to the main forum.. up at the top.. it says  Private Messaging
Click on it.. then click on the Message.. to reply.. just hit reply


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

Got it.  
\


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

Good


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

I responded to you in the appropriate manner.  (PM)


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

Received ~!  Time for dinner


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

What did you eat?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

better even the next day~! Cajun fried turkey, spicy sausage stuffing, homemade cranberries.. ya know typical leftovers *G*


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

Burger with guacomole, and a quesa dilla (sp?) a frijole quesadila that is.  
I had stuffing for breakfast.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

I had a Taco for lunch *G* 
Quesadillas are good.. I think guacomole should change it's color to other than avocado green though !!!


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

I'll let the Guaq people know how you feel.  

Do you have a PC or a Mac?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

Good.. Cuz It's way important to my palate and eyes for everything to meld nicely..

I have a P4 2.4 Ghz Monster..


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

Ok, I have a Imac.  And generally I believe they are superior in many ways especially for the Art and Graphics.  Which is why I thought you might have one.   A lot of my buddies are proffessional printers and graphics artists.  (Not me just martial artist).  Anyhow the one drawback to the IMAC  Just the consumer model... not the G3 or G4.... is the way the dvd slot is manufactured.  It has a very low tolerance for disks coming out....  normally it's quite a chore if they get hung up on the plastic.. to get the disk out... I just spent 10 minutes trying to finagle the plastic to allign...  then I decided **** I don't need this disk... so I broke out the tweezers and tweezed the disk out.  I got this cold steel disk with a catalog they sent (with there new sword line)  Not that I cared but it I was on the mailing list.  Well the tweezer did not damage to the disk and I put it in my tv dvd player where it has a slide out drawer.  
     Apple has switched there system and they now have slide out drawers on all the models.  Probably because in 1999 when I got this... they got a lot of complaints... but I love this thing and it still does 95 percent of current stuff. 

Hmmm like you wanted to know all that right?


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

I do know the difference...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *Ok, I have a Imac.  And generally I believe they are superior in many ways especially for the Art and Graphics.  Which is why I thought you might have one.   A lot of my buddies are proffessional printers and graphics artists.  (Not me just martial artist).  Anyhow the one drawback to the IMAC  Just the consumer model... not the G3 or G4.... is the way the dvd slot is manufactured.  It has a very low tolerance for disks coming out....  normally it's quite a chore if they get hung up on the plastic.. to get the disk out... I just spent 10 minutes trying to finagle the plastic to allign...  then I decided **** I don't need this disk... so I broke out the tweezers and tweezed the disk out.  I got this cold steel disk with a catalog they sent (with there new sword line)  Not that I cared but it I was on the mailing list.  Well the tweezer did not damage to the disk and I put it in my tv dvd player where it has a slide out drawer.
> Apple has switched there system and they now have slide out drawers on all the models.  Probably because in 1999 when I got this... they got a lot of complaints... but I love this thing and it still does 95 percent of current stuff.
> 
> Hmmm like you wanted to know all that right? *





see that's one of the reasons I like this Forum so much.. I learn new stuffs every day *G*  Seriously~!!  I am a sponge for information.. and hey who knows where this tidbit might come in handy someday   I've always been a PC girl.. I have every graphic program known to mankind I think  and they all work grandly for me.. from 3D Maya to Poser, Bryce.. all those long rendering times.. my DVD burner and CD burner both have auto roll out trays.. so absolutely no complaints with this beast


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *I do know the difference...  *



I'm glad *G*  
Now why is this.. I lead the dog... I led the dog.. I feed the dog.. I fed the dog.. I read to you. I read to you.....................
oh the things I think about~!!


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

Sometimes people (me too sometimes), get on an internet jag... and then let grammer spelling and punctuation go... eg previous.  

    Also, you seem to have a thing for your dog...  does he always respond to the Low gutteral sounds?  Like your chortles..?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *Sometimes people (me too sometimes), get on an internet jag... and then let grammer spelling and punctuation go... eg previous.
> 
> Also, you seem to have a thing for your dog...  does he always respond to the Low gutteral sounds?  Like your chortles..?   *



well I have been re-writing the dictionary since I've been on the net.. (too many years~!) and 99% of the time I overlook in casual conversation, convolutions of word butchery, considering I have made up more words in my day than most weirdos *G*


My dog? what dog? I have a Cat. .so there.. 
oh That dog~!!   I was just wondering if she had usurped my pillows.. we have quite the routine .. Seig leaves for work, I come into the puter room, and Sadie ( she came to us pre-named)  hops up on the bed and acts as a bedwarmer until I go to bed ~!

And as an answer to the above.. gutteral sounds.. well yes.. actually I've been heard to speak her language.. but don't tell anyone *chortles*


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

You mentioned you had a dog before... do you actually have one or was that part of an earlier joke. 
Also do you have a cat?  
How many fish do you have, I am guessing that if you don't have fish you at least have a fish tank screen saver.  (which I have been meaning to get)


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *You mentioned you had a dog before... do you actually have one or was that part of an earlier joke.
> Also do you have a cat?
> How many fish do you have, I am guessing that if you don't have fish you at least have a fish tank screen saver.  (which I have been meaning to get) *



That was an actual answer to: Yes I actually have a Dog *G*
she's the sweetest pup and her name is Sadie.. 
and I do have a cat.. named Mouse.. who's as much a character as I am ~!  Fish.. had them once.. brought them all the way from Florida too.. they survived the trip happily.. only to perish *sighs* after 2 years of hard water that no matter what we did .. couldn't get the PH right.. Screensaver.. hmmm .....Fish tank eh... I'll put that on my to-do list ~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

My beast and me


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

When my dog was alive it sat (layed) like that too.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

she's pretending to be a frog


----------



## Northern (Nov 28, 2003)

Sleep is overtaking me... 
Good night.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *Sleep is overtaking me...
> Good night. *



Sleep well  G'night~!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *she's pretending to be a frog  *




Mine does that too. but Sadie is way cuter than my idiot mutt!

...and my mom applied to adopt a greyhound!!!  I LOVE greyhounds! they's so cute and lazy!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

sadie is quite cute.. "I have a tail.. I have a tail.. I have a tail.. see see see.. I have a tail *snorts*   and oh brother.. all the while Seig was gone hunting.. she would sit in the puter room with me.. just talking away.. carrying on a conversation like there was no tomorrow.. Mouse finally got disturbed and stalked off to the guest room ~!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *sadie is quite cute.. "I have a tail.. I have a tail.. I have a tail.. see see see.. I have a tail *snorts*   and oh brother.. all the while Seig was gone hunting.. she would sit in the puter room with me.. just talking away.. carrying on a conversation like there was no tomorrow.. Mouse finally got disturbed and stalked off to the guest room ~! *




big fat AWW!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

It was most cute~!!  Course Mouse wasn't at'all amused when there was a big furry black beastie in her nest... I sat here shaking my head .. giggling like  a kid..(not me) ~!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 28, 2003)

'course not. you? giggling like a kid? never!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

tis all a ruse~!!!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *Thirdly (not a question) but, I am glad I went to her website cause now I know what Dot means.
> Fourthly was dot the name of the little girl on the the Movie Monsters Inc?  *





Hey there, It's me Dot, short for Dorothy,  Dulcie also short for Dorothy in another language (can't remember which)  There of course is Dottie, is is not as Short for Dorothy too.  Take your pick I respond to them all.  

I had to check but No the little gile in Monsters Inc. is named BOO.  Not Dot

BUT there is Princess Dot from a Bugs life
Dot Matrix from Reboot (see my avatar)
The Warner Sister Dot 
and many more characters that had the good sence to take my name.

Hope that helped.  

Dorothy, Dottie, Dot, Dulcie, aka KenpoGirl.

P.S.  Re: My web site; Yes and thank you I know about the pictures, I had to move the site from one free page to another and those didn't get loaded, been meaning to fix that but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Northern (Nov 29, 2003)

Oh, Hi, yes, I somehow mixed the two movies in my head... all that Pixar Animation gets jumbled in my head.  Plus Haven't been watching kids movies in a while.  (I don't have any kids) but I know people that do.   
Oh, by the way it stunk to wake up at 4:30 am this morning.  But, at least a ran the self diagnostic/fixer on my puter.  Now it is acting normal-er.  Plus I think my DSL porvider shut down for two hours because I Just was able to get back online.   
(Those Bas..ards...  )   
Anyhow I think I am hungry... I got stuff in the fridge but I ate all the stuffing they sent me home with yesterday.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 30, 2003)

Hope your puter and DSL are all acting good today  And you have something good to eat *G* 
I'm doing my early morning multitasking before Seig gets up.. gonna put the Christmas tree up later today.. Right now I'm listening to a Finnish band that is quite good. Nightwish.. trying to find decent music for the studio


----------



## Northern (Nov 30, 2003)

Martial Arts Studio.  Or, Art Studio.  Or what exactly?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 30, 2003)

Martial Arts Studio

Mountaineer Martial Arts Studio


----------



## Northern (Nov 30, 2003)

Couldn't you just go with any of the Mortal Combat Soundtrack CDs ?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 30, 2003)

I could *G* But we use music every night in class.. and we're such a diverse group of people that I like to have a bit of everything on hand.. plus a few of the students bring in their own CDS.. course they have to undergo my approval first.. most make it though.
I like just about anything .. a myriad of things I listen to.. depending on my mood.


----------



## Northern (Nov 30, 2003)

Yes, I was being cliche' and sort of making a joke.  Mortal Kombat every night would be some fresh hell.    (I say you get something newagey and make them do Tai Chi all night and see if they pitch a fit).  Ok, maybe not.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2003)

oh they pitch a fit when I stick on Swing.. *grumbles.. silly kids don't know what's good*

We used to have a student , 23 yrs old.. who would swing dance and man was he good.. I miss him..
This bunch.. well they have rhthym like a pregnant Yak~!


----------



## Northern (Dec 1, 2003)

My instructor actually used to make me do stick drills to top 40 and hip hop so that I would develope rhythem and timing.  I used to hate it.  But it had a decent effect.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *My instructor actually used to make me do stick drills to top 40 and hip hop so that I would develope rhythem and timing.  I used to hate it.  But it had a decent effect.   *



oh you should hear what our Indonesian Arts Instructor has us listen to~!!  *twitches*
it's most amusing to see him Triangle step to  Austin Powers soundtrack  though. :rofl:


----------



## Northern (Dec 2, 2003)

And I thought Kali's dance of destruction was scarey.  I think that is worse.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 2, 2003)

actually I was holding back.. what the most horrendous thing to see .. is me Triangle stepping whilst wielding my sticks to Austin Powers *chortles*


----------



## Northern (Dec 2, 2003)

Ok, the trick is to not try and watch your feet.     Smiles off into the sunset...  
 

*just a figure of speech.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 2, 2003)

yeah the trick also is to be coordinated.. *looking around in a daze*


----------



## Northern (Dec 5, 2003)

Hiya whatcha doing?


----------

